# What's wrong with people



## djm761 (May 23, 2011)

Yesterday Marilyn and I went looking for a pair of silver dollars for the new tank. We went to the LFS and asked one of the employees if they had any silver dollars, He told us they just taken a very nice looking pair in on trade because they had out grown their tank. he showed us where the tank was and we where shocked at what we saw two large silver dollars about 4.5 to maybe 5 inches long being torn apart by a large blood parrot and some other large cichlid, I'm not sure but it looked more like an African than an American strain, he did pull the fish out of that tank and we looked at them after inspecting them I passed on them. their dorsal fins had been torn off their pectoral fins where down to stumps one had an eye clouded over one was missing a piece of the plate that covers the gills, you get the idea the list goes on and on. But Marilyn being the person she is felt sorry for them and decided we should take them home and put them in our hospital tank. We talked price they wouldn't take less than 5.00 dollars per fish, I still think that's allot for a fish that has a hard time swimming upright, but Marilyn paid them and we now have the fish here at home they do look better today than they did yesterday but I'm not sure that they will ever fully recover. I think the one is going to have a bad eye and I'm not convinced that the pectoral fins will grow back. they truly are down to just stumps. I added extra salt some Maroxy and ICH-X to the tank is there something else I should be doing??????????????. or is it now a wait and see situation


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

doubt the fins will grow back if they are down to stumps. Hate to say it but if a dog or cat was that badly injured they would be put down. Maybe thats something to consider. And as to your title i once heard a lfs worker tell a woman that a baby Oscar wont get any bigger and will be fine in a 10 gal.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Try MelaFix that may help.

Let the fishie god's help you!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Do not over medicate, you will kill them that way. Simple water changes and salt will work. But I do like melafix too.


----------



## djm761 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies sounds like most are in agreement, salt and water changes would be best right now, I will do a water change tomorrow and just add more salt, is the standard one Tbsp per 5 Gallons ok.

One more question how long should these guys be quarantined, they both ate a couple of flakes today so I think they will survive, but when should I introduce them to there new home, I was thinking two weeks if there's no secondary infections, Marilyn was thinking a full month in quarantine ??????????????????


----------



## djm761 (May 23, 2011)

Adrian101 said:


> And as to your title i once heard a lfs worker tell a woman that a baby Oscar wont get any bigger and will be fine in a 10 gal.


Also I would like to explain the title of this thread, on our way home yesterday I told Marilyn I didn't think the fish would survive, Her response was (just remember the fish did nothing wrong all their problems where created by the people in charge and if they do die they get to die in peace) hence the title without some of my cuss words.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree with Marilyn. As for the salt, when you do your daily water change add the appropriate amount of salt = to the amount of fresh water you added. There's no need to rush a quaranteen. The stronger and more confident they are the better chances they'll have in the general population.


----------



## djm761 (May 23, 2011)

I am very pleased/surprised with the silver dollars today =D> although they still look very beat up they actually look happy they are swimming mid tank and rubbing on each other :fish: , Marilyn is going to melt when she sees this .


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

djm761 said:


> I am very pleased/surprised with the silver dollars today =D> although they still look very beat up they actually look happy they are swimming mid tank and rubbing on each other :fish: , Marilyn is going to melt when she sees this .


I guess my prayers to the FISHIE GODS helped!!! 

Good Luck!


----------



## djm761 (May 23, 2011)

I was able to get some photos posted, if any one is interested in seeing them click on the link. http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... ost5201986


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Good Luck hope they make it. :thumb:


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow I'm sorry but I would have cussed that pet store out. That's animal cruelty. I'd like to stick that guy in a shark tank and ask him how he feels after. I hope they make it and I know you will give them a nice loving forever home. Just think of it this way, you weren't only lucky to have stumbled upon them, they were lucky to have someone like you find them and rescue them. I has a similar situation at a Wal-Mart. I ended up rescuing a mother jellybean cichlid and her fry from being eaten by a much bigger fish. I gave the mother to my favorite lfs who I knew would take good care of her and I raised the babies. I still have 1 and I think about how horrified I was for those fish at Wal-Mart everyday when I look at him. You did the right thing and when those fish are happy and healthy I'm sure they will reward you for years to come.


----------



## djm761 (May 23, 2011)

lil_gold_ram said:


> Wow I'm sorry but I would have cussed that pet store out. That's animal cruelty. I'd like to stick that guy in a shark tank and ask him how he feels after. I hope they make it and I know you will give them a nice loving forever home. Just think of it this way, you weren't only lucky to have stumbled upon them, they were lucky to have someone like you find them and rescue them. I has a similar situation at a Wal-Mart. I ended up rescuing a mother jellybean cichlid and her fry from being eaten by a much bigger fish. I gave the mother to my favorite lfs who I knew would take good care of her and I raised the babies. I still have 1 and I think about how horrified I was for those fish at Wal-Mart everyday when I look at him. You did the right thing and when those fish are happy and healthy I'm sure they will reward you for years to come.


lil_gold_ram I love this post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Added slide show of fish: http://s861.photobucket.com/albums/ab17 ... =slideshow


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

OMG! OMG! I went to a LFS today and saw a PACU. It was all swollen, fins were torn and ripped, I was about to FLIP OUT!!! I should of taken pic's but i forgot.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

one of my baby blue dolphin cichlid got is tail eaten by an other of my fish, to the point that there was nothing left, he could barely swim, was not looking good, fin rot was starting to appear, he even started to have a cloudy eye. So I quanrantined him. He was in a tank by himself with salt and melafix for a very long time. Is tail fin has all grown back and he recovered completely. Don't rush the quarantine, wait till there is no more sign of infection. Fish are tough and can recover if given time and tender loving care. Hope they will make it. Poor lttle fellas, they were lucky that you found them.


----------

